# Solidly performing planer



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Not to be mean, but what has the picture to do with the planer?
If you are tool lazy to take and post relevant picture may be you should not post at all.
You could even have found a picture on the Internet which would have been more relevant than this one.
Am I too picky? I do not think so.

I am glad that you are happy with your planer. 
I put a Shelix head in my Rigid planer, I like it very much too.

http://lumberjocks.com/b2rtch/blog/39721


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

Check cutechtool.com.
They carry the same planers and that have parts.


----------



## BehindTheCurve (Dec 20, 2015)

Bert…...Buddy…..

It was my first post to lumberjocks, EVER, and I didn't expect that at the end of the review process I'd be prompted to add a picture or not post at all. Since I'd already spent more time than I wanted to writing the post, had my wife and daughter waiting for me to finish, and didn't (already) know how to save the post for later publishing, I opted for a photo of the planer in the background of my shop (proving, somewhat, that I actually own it).

Did my description of the equipment and its performance fall flat on its face because there wasn't a pristine pic of the machine to compare it against? I think not!

Flat out Bert, you are too picky! But more relevant, your perception of the value of your opinion is skewed in a manner that has you believing if you have a thought, you should share it on the internet. Why in gods name would you waste your time sending the negative message you sent? At 4699 posts you clearly spend a lot of time typing into this website. As such I'd think you'd be observant enough in this environment to notice that I have posted here ONCE! Is this how you welcome new folks to the forum, nit-pick them on totally meaningless details???

In general I avoid social interactions on the internet because of people just like you! I thought posting that I loved the machine might help someone, someday, who was thinking about buying one used, or buying some other Steel City equipment. I thought maybe someone would read it send me some advice on finding new knives. I did not think after posting I'd wake up the next morning to some dude in Utah scolding me for my post…..or that by trying to do something good with my time I'd be totally pissed off the following morning.

And because I'm guessing your knee jerk reaction will be to write back at me, to defend your actions, to scold me some more for what I'm saying now…..........I'll offer you a suggestion: DON'T! Don't waste your time. Because of YOU I'm now going to close this account and therefore I'm not going to read ANYTHING you write. And really, other than offering an unconditional apology, anything you write will only support the FACT that you didn't need to post your original message. REALLY. You didn't need to do that. So turn off your computer and spend the next 10 minutes repeating that in your head. Learn from your mistake. Spend some time improving your human functions instead of upgrading a cheap planer with a really expensive cutter head (it's like putting crazy expensive wheels on a Honda Civic).

But really, thanks for such a quick confirmation that even in the woodworking community I can't avoid 'folks' like yourself.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I understand that at one time Amana made carbide replacement cutters for these planers. Might be worth a look to see if they are available.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Actually I couldn't find them on Amana's site, but found some carbide inserts for that planer here…
https://mywoodcutters.com/Box-of-10-CarbideKnives-for-Steel-City-Planer-40300H

They run about $33 per 10 cutters. They have two sharp sides just like the stock inserts. Looks like they are slightly larger in size than the Shelix inserts.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the review, picture or not, you provided good input as to how the planner works, any issues you encountered and how you use it. 
And in my opinion your text review is how most reviews should be written. 
Although I never considered a steel city tool, the performance of the cutter head and it's maintenance is more important to me anyway. 
Thank you for posting this review. I for one appreciate it.


----------



## Alan72 (Oct 31, 2012)

My friend has the same planer he ran into the same issue not able to find replacement cutters. I saw this brand on Craigs list and told him about it, He ordered the cutters from this company and he hasn't had any issue so Far. THe company is called Cutechtool. Hopes this helps

http://www.cutechtool.com/product-p/40930.htm


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yep. I have the same planer and love it but Steel City no longer sells it. Cutech now supports it.


----------



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you "Alan72" for the link to cutechtool and their inserts for the planer. I have this planer and really like it, except for the occasional snipe. I always make my parts long so if the snipe rears its ugly head I will be able to cut it off. I'll try "Behind the Curve's" method of making the last passes very shallow or light.


----------



## KarnWoodworks (Jan 14, 2016)

Looks good man!


----------

